
GitHub disables RDP Wrapper repo - notyourday
https://github.com/stascorp/rdpwrap
======
dddddaviddddd
Previous repo homepage:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200506092848/https://github.co...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200506092848/https://github.com/stascorp/rdpwrap)

> The goal of this project is to enable Remote Desktop Host support and
> concurrent RDP sessions on reduced functionality systems for home usage.

